# Protank Glass Boddy Replacement With Metal? Any Ideas?



## Fickie (3/3/14)

Hi,

Anyone done this or have any ideas? I tend to break things so I want to replace my glass tank with steel. Anyone ever do or see that? Maybe you have an idea for what tubing I can use?

It is:
External Diameter 16mm
And wall thickness is 2mm
(Internal Diameter is 12mm by default)

I realise it will reduce the capacity of the tank as it wont flare to the 23mm in the body but this is a small price to pay to be indestructible (almost ).

I can play around with wall thickness as long as the internal diameter styes the same and external doesn't exceed the 16mm. Any ideas?

Cheers,
Rafiq


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

As long as its stainless steel; type 304 or 316, I can't see any problems - the Pita comes in threading this to fit your atty which you didn't specify. For piping just search stainless steel suppliers in your area and get a couple of off cuts.


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Apologies, only now saw its a Protank - maybe something like you want does exist? Just hang-10 here, someone will be able to answer your question.


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

johanct said:


> As long as its stainless steel; type 304 or 316, I can't see any problems - the Pita comes in threading this to fit your atty which you didn't specify. For piping just search stainless steel suppliers in your area and get a couple of off cuts.


The way I understand it he just wants to replace the glass tank. There is no threading on it just need to match up ID,OD and length. Should be good to go and ja follow the advice on type of steel. And make sure the cuts are squared up and its smoothed. Burrs will cut up the silicone sealing washers.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (3/3/14)

It's a brilliant idea but how you gonna tell how much juice you have left in the tank?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## devdev (3/3/14)

Try your local hobby shop - they should have brass tubing that is quite easy to work with and should have a good variety of sizes


----------



## Fickie (3/3/14)

Cool, thanks for the steel grade types didn't think of that.



Gazzacpt said:


> The way I understand it he just wants to replace the glass tank. There is no threading on it just need to match up ID,OD and length. Should be good to go and ja follow the advice on type of steel. And make sure the cuts are squared up and its smoothed. Burrs will cut up the silicone sealing washers.


Yep, will sit and do so with a little pencil grinder.



BhavZ said:


> It's a brilliant idea but how you gonna tell how much juice you have left in the tank?


Hehehe, the way I would in a Russian or Igo or any steel bodied Tank, a dry hit I'm guessing?



devdev said:


> Try your local hobby shop - they should have brass tubing that is quite easy to work with and should have a good variety of sizes


Can do. Good other place to check.

I just figured as South Africans someone would have done it by now, were industrious that way," 'n Boer maak 'n plan", you know?


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> It's a brilliant idea but how you gonna tell how much juice you have left in the tank?





Fickie said:


> Cool, thanks for the steel grade types didn't think of that.
> 
> 
> Yep, will sit and do so with a little pencil grinder.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

@Fickie let me know how this goes, i might want to save my PT also 

i think the glue or something inside mine came off so it was leaking from the glass


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> i think the glue or something inside mine came off so it was leaking from the glass



@Riaz when the mPT2 arrives it has the rubbers on both sides of the glass and the more you clean them the looser they become... very quickly the two O rings will come off... just simply put one each in the grooves on the metal points that the glass fitted into and bingo... no more leaking...


----------



## Fickie (3/3/14)

I work in an industrial area here. I know there is a stainless steel place in the complex with us and another down the road. So I hope I get lucky. Will pop around as soon as I have time.
Hopefully the guy in the complex has, this will be best, as they are quite friendly. They do stainless for a lot of the dairy and drive fast cars, so by default they help lots of petrolheads with things like intercooler piping etc. If they have the right size I can ask him to make a few and get for whoever wants. HOLD THUMBS!

Fickie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz (3/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Riaz when the mPT2 arrives it has the rubbers on both sides of the glass and the more you clean them the looser they become... very quickly the two O rings will come off... just simply put one each in the grooves on the metal points that the glass fitted into and bingo... no more leaking...



where do i get the o rings from tho?


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> where do i get the o rings from tho?



You should have gotten 2 extra ones with your PT2... check in the box if you still have it...

One of the vendors must have them in stock... I'll check and get back to you.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Sky Blue Vaping has them.

http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/kanger-protank-2-o-rings


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Sky Blue Vaping has them.
> 
> http://www.skybluevaping.co.za/kanger-protank-2-o-rings



Whoops no they don't... those are for the Pro Tank 2 and not the mini.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/14)

Attention all Vendors! Do you have spare O Rings for the Pro Tank 2 Mini?


----------



## Gazzacpt (3/3/14)

Riaz said:


> @Fickie let me know how this goes, i might want to save my PT also
> 
> i think the glue or something inside mine came off so it was leaking from the glass



I thought you had a PT 1 that is glued together. No silicone seals between the metal and glass just glue. Also those can not be taken apart. You need to boil the crap out of it to soften the glue than rip it apart and glue it back together. Guys have successfully done this but I have no idea what epoxy they use to get it stuck back together.


----------



## johan (3/3/14)

Use Pratley 2-part Clear Epoxy


----------



## Chop007 (3/3/14)

Fickie said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone done this or have any ideas? I tend to break things so I want to replace my glass tank with steel. Anyone ever do or see that? Maybe you have an idea for what tubing I can use?
> 
> ...


That is a tough one. The best would be to use a block of aluminium that is almost squared to your dimensions, slightly bigger of course. Then take a diamond core bit, insert that into your drill machine/drill press and bore the exact dimension out of the center hole(tank where liquid will sit). Then you could use a bigger diameter core bit, center the bit exactly and bore again, this will give you the wall thickness you desire(i.e for 1mm thick wall of tank, use a diameter 1 mm larger than your initial bore). 

Oh yes, make sure you use a little virgin olive oil while doing the bore on the aluminium, when things get hot, the core bit will tend to stick if no lubrication is used. 

This is obviously a mission, if you can find a pipe with the exact diameter and wall thickness you require, then rather use that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Xhale (21/5/14)

I read this thread yesterday and thought to give it a go, I have a protank2 though.


I did this in delrin first to get a feel for the dimensions, and how they are important and so on, and if "hard shoulders" are ok

the internal thickness listed as 12mm didnt work for me, I needed to go around 12.6mm because else it doesnt clear the block in the base

I also cheated and used a lathe, so it was a case of sizing the thing, drilling 12mm, then a boring bar to take it out a bit further to 12.6mm..but it was a success. Wifey likey.

I'll do it in metal over the weekend. thanks for the idea guys

p.s. I've got some glass colours on the way from ft for this, but the metal would be sexy and unique

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## thekeeperza (21/5/14)

Vern said:


> I read this thread yesterday and thought to give it a go, I have a protank2 though.
> View attachment 5239
> 
> I did this in delrin first to get a feel for the dimensions, and how they are important and so on, and if "hard shoulders" are ok
> ...


As you are in the UK @Vern - try here or here for steel tanks.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/5/14)

Alternatively just get a New Aerotank Mini that was a steel window?


----------



## Xhale (21/5/14)

this be the modders sub-forum, the shoppers sub-forum is somewhere else
here, we be making goodies because "we can" and out of pride

but thanks for the links, two more vape stores I have never heard of...they're popping up everywhere nowdays

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (21/5/14)

Bleh, I didn't see the sub forum. My bad.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (21/5/14)

nice going vern

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (21/5/14)

@Fickie 

There's a place just off main reef that does steel .


----------



## Fickie (21/5/14)

@Vern Nicely done. Please post is your SS pics when you're done. 

@shabbar there a place in the complex here but work is crazy and will be this way for some months. The Russaion91% is pretty tough though and has negated the need for the steel PT glass. The vape is just way better


----------

